# Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake for 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB - Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® is pleased to announce its Carbon Fiber Intake System for MQB platform vehicles equipped with the 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 engines is now available. Unitronic’s Carbon Fiber Intake System is a direct bolt-on upgrade; designed to optimize airflow to the turbocharger, enhance the sound from the engine and turbocharger, all while providing seamless integration, perfect fitment, and an aggressive motorsports-esque appearance in the engine compartment.










Unitronic’s philosophy in engineering Performance Hardware starts by, first, analyzing the factory component(s) in various street and track environments to determine overall performance and likely limitations present beyond certain power levels. Through analysis of the data collected, along with engine calibration and engineering principles applied, Unitronic’s Carbon Fiber Intake System optimizes airflow to the turbocharger, equalizing the pressure gradient throughout the intake system leading to the compressor, while reducing air intake temperature, from a functional, performance oriented standpoint. Additionally, and following suit as is with all of Unitronic Performance Hardware products, ensuring precise fitment and top tier component quality is of utmost importance.










Unitronic’s Carbon Fiber Intake System is specifically designed to achieve these goals by taking air in from its oversized air inlet, integrating directly into the OEM air guide, and continues through its proprietary air filter design featuring a radius-faced filter base, acting as a velocity stack, as well as a ferrule provision to assure smooth and laminar flow between air filter and inner Aluminum intake tube. Airflow continues through its five-ply silicone turbo inlet hose, to the compressor inlet of the turbocharger. These key features combined allow for the equalization of the pressure gradient throughout the intake system, as well as optimizing the pressure ratio pre- and post-compressor resulting in improved efficiency at the same boost levels.










For models equipped with secondary air injection, Unitronic’s optional secondary air injection breather filter is a direct clamp-on style fitment directly to the air pump inlet, ensuring seamless integration along with a clean look inside the engine bay. Additionally, provisions were made for sufficient water drainage to avoid water collecting and potentially leading to turbocharger and engine destruction.










All of Unitronic’s Performance Hardware products are designed using its in-house 3D scanner and modeling software. Data collected is imported into Unitronic’s 3D modeling software, where Unitronic can analyze and interact with the chassis constraints to design an upgraded performance-oriented intake system to fit these constraints perfectly; while ensuring technical aspects and engineering principles are deployed to achieve the maximum level of performance, while ensuring precise fitment and a great overall appearance in the engine bay.









*
PRODUCT FEATURES*

• 2/2 Twill Prepreg carbon fiber weave with molded Unitronic logo
• Autoclave construction
• UV resistant clear coat to protect against discoloration
• Multi-ply silicone turbo inlet hose
• Radius faced air filter base for maximum airflow
• Smooth flow transition between filter and aluminum pipe via a ferrule provision
• Powdercoated Aluminum inner tube
• Oversized airbox inlet
• OEM mounting through use of Unitronic’s proprietary EPDM rubber mounting grommets
• Airbox water drainage provisions
• Secondary Air Injection Breather Filter (Optional)

*APPLICATIONS*

MK7 VW® GTI® 2.0 TSI® Gen3 MQB

MK7 VW Golf R® 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB

MK7 VW Golf® 1.8 TSI Gen3 MQB

8V Audi® A3® 1.8 TSI Gen3 MQB

8V Audi A3 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB

8V Audi S3® 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB

MKIII Audi TTS® 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB

and more!

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------

